# Mangrove Snapper And much More



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mangrove Snapper And Much More*

What an honor and a great privilege it has been to bring our Florida into the homes of fellow sportsmen/women all over this big, wide, wonderful country of ours for well over 1/2 a century. What a ride it has been.The ride continues:The Sunshine State has so much to offer. We started the new decade by taking a close look at Hogs that swim, and hogs that don't:We took an in-depth look at one of Florida's most sought after fish, the elusive Mangrove Snapper:In my journeys I have met many interesting people; non more interesting than Captain Dylan Hubbard. When I first met Dylan he was a hard working mate. Now he is a husband, father, and Captain:Captain Dylan, fourth generation owner/operator of Hubbard's Marina, is very involved with fishing. He attends virtually all fishery management meetings. His objective is an open-free fishery for one and all. But can he actually catch fish?Absolutely! *Case in point, the Mangrove Snapper.January 14, 2020:Looks like the Mangrove 'bite' is strong and keeps getting stronger:Jason, make that Captain Jason, is all smiles:Mangrove Snapper can even be caught in brackish water as well as off many bridges. However, the deep-water offshore Mangroves tend to be a 'little' larger:With no closed season, and a two day possession limit of 20, the Mangrove Snapper can put a big smile on anyone's face:Looks like they are getting even bigger:Not to be left out is the great eating Vermilion Snapper.*First mate Will:Night fishing on the Florida Middle Grounds.*Fantastic!Wednesday morning:One major problem... No matter how hard we try, we simply cannot get away from the 'endangered' American Red Snapper:Vermilion and Yellowtail Snapper:2019 was a fantastic year for catching Gag Grouper.*2020 is looking every bit as good.And they are running huge:One of the best parts of fishing is getting to know interesting people. All have a story to tell.*Mr. Leo Smith, a proud Marine and good friend, has many:The plentiful, fun to catch, good to eat, Almaco Jack has no closed season, no size limits, and no possession limit.*Fist mate Will, and Captain Garett Hubbard:An now... The best of the best, the Scamp Grouper.*Will, that's looking good, really good:Talk about 'really good', it's Tammy time:

Catch the 01/14/20 trip video:








Mangrove Snapper And Much More


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

You're right about the almacos being good to eat Bob. I had never kept one until recently, always figured they were just another jack. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Same here. Until I tried them I thought they would be just like AJ's. WRONG!


----------



## jdavenport (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey Bob,
we were looking at the 39 hour trips on hubbardsmarina.com. Looks like we could bring our own cooler/food, could we bring our own beer?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"we could bring our own cooler/food, could we bring our own beer?"

You can indeed bring your own cooler/food, but NO alcohol of any kind. Beer is sold on the boat.


----------



## jdavenport (Jan 8, 2018)

> You can indeed bring your own cooler/food, but NO alcohol of any kind. Beer is sold on the boat.


That's understandable, I can see where things could get out of control if you allowed people to bring there own alcohol. Unless there's an on board jail.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

These boats are for serious fishing, no place for drunks!


----------

